# Daycare can't handle my 10mo old



## mrudderman24 (Sep 5, 2011)

My 10 month old has been in daycare the past month, and it has been going great, so they've been telling me. The other day, (out of the blue) the owner politely suggested I get my dog into obedience school, because he is "always jumping up on them and plays rough with the other dogs." He does not jump on my family or I, so I'm thinking this is all them. She was pushing a local trainer who I've never heard of. My dog has already been through a 2 month obedience course and graduated. It was the top school in the Debary area, by a well known instructor. While he could use additional training for other issues (distracted easily during walks/doesn't like strangers near me), he is a pretty good dog with us over all. I used to constantly check with the daycare to make sure he wasn't too much to handle and the answer was always "No, he's fine."

I am on the fence about this and could use some feedback. I am paying them for a daycare service. This place does not have anyone on staff with ANY training experience , and I think that is part of the problem. It is a grooming place, which advertises doggy daycare. The people there are very nice and their prices are much lower than the competitors.. It sounds like he has too much energy/drive for them to handle and they are trying to give me an ultimatum. I guess they are afraid a big GSD will scare off potential customers (there are only a handful of medium/large sized dogs there). It kind of sucks, because I really liked this place. They want me to pay for the trainer to come into the daycare and train my dog. 

Opinions?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Why is your dog in daycare? I would put the money into continually training WITH a trainer, not having a trainer work your dog with you not there,(training doesn't stop at a two month graduation) and crate or kennel your dog at home during the day. 
If you fear your dog is left alone for too long a time, then hire a dog walker to come in and give your dog a break for a bit.
IMO, our dogs don't need to be in daycare if they get quality time when we are with them. They usually will sleep all day when we work, anyway. Daycare can be overstimulating and even in the quiet down time, the dogs are still stimulated with scent and sound of other dogs.
If the daycare is a sideline of the grooming business(focus is on grooming more than daycare), then maybe spend a bit more to get in a better daycare if you really think he needs to go.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Find a new daycare. Find one that has experienced staff in WORKING DOG breeds. The facility I work at is owned by two pro schutzhund trainers - we handle the dogs differently than other daycares. If your dog is jumping on the staff, he obviously doesn't respect em much, and they probably aren't capable of correcting the behavior (some facilities have a strict HANDS OFF policy with the dogs, where as here we tell clients we don't allow that behavior and will correct it if it becomes a problem).


----------



## mrudderman24 (Sep 5, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> Why is your dog in daycare? I would put the money into continually training WITH a trainer, not having a trainer work your dog with you not there,(training doesn't stop at a two month graduation) and crate or kennel your dog at home during the day.
> If you fear your dog is left alone for too long a time, then hire a dog walker to come in and give your dog a break for a bit.
> IMO, our dogs don't need to be in daycare if they get quality time when we are with them. They usually will sleep all day when we work, anyway. Daycare can be overstimulating and even in the quiet down time, the dogs are still stimulated with scent and sound of other dogs.
> If the daycare is a sideline of the grooming business(focus is on grooming more than daycare), then maybe spend a bit more to get in a better daycare if you really think he needs to go.


You are right Onyx, and I do plan to continue training. The trainer I originally went to is doing a house visit with me next month. The reason he is in daycare is because I crate him at night and don't want him spending 8 hours during the day (when I'm at work) in there too......But like you said, it may be better to spend the money on training and just crate him during the day. I will have to think about that


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

mrudderman24 said:


> My 10 month old has been in daycare the past month, and it has been going great, so they've been telling me. The other day, (out of the blue) the owner politely suggested I get my dog into obedience school, because he is "always jumping up on them and plays rough with the other dogs." He does not jump on my family or I, so I'm thinking this is all them. She was pushing a local trainer who I've never heard of. My dog has already been through a 2 month obedience course and graduated. It was the top school in the Debary area, by a well known instructor. While he could use additional training for other issues (distracted easily during walks/doesn't like strangers near me), he is a pretty good dog with us over all. I used to constantly check with the daycare to make sure he wasn't too much to handle and the answer was always "No, he's fine."
> 
> I am on the fence about this and could use some feedback. I am paying them for a daycare service. This place does not have anyone on staff with ANY training experience , and I think that is part of the problem. It is a grooming place, which advertises doggy daycare. The people there are very nice and their prices are much lower than the competitors.. It sounds like he has too much energy/drive for them to handle and they are trying to give me an ultimatum. I guess they are afraid a big GSD will scare off potential customers (there are only a handful of medium/large sized dogs there). It kind of sucks, because I really liked this place. They want me to pay for the trainer to come into the daycare and train my dog.
> 
> Opinions?


Have you been able to watch how he plays with other dogs? Maybe he does play rough? Mine does. Some dogs love it, others sure don't. I kinda doubt they'd "make it up." The dog daycare I used in the past had a doggy-cam.  Anytime I could get computer access, I could watch what was going on. It was awesome.

Congrats on the graduation from class, but I think that's only the beginning. My pup and I are just gearing up to start classes and I'm looking at it as an on-going, never-finished process. 

Is your dog getting the opportunity outside of daycare to get some good aerobic exercise? Maybe he's just got too much energy for the other dogs.


----------



## mrudderman24 (Sep 5, 2011)

Shaina said:


> Find a new daycare. Find one that has experienced staff in WORKING DOG breeds. The facility I work at is owned by two pro schutzhund trainers - we handle the dogs differently than other daycares. If your dog is jumping on the staff, he obviously doesn't respect em much, and they probably aren't capable of correcting the behavior (some facilities have a strict HANDS OFF policy with the dogs, where as here we tell clients we don't allow that behavior and will correct it if it becomes a problem).


Yea I think that is part of the problem. There is not much around here, but I will check


----------



## mrudderman24 (Sep 5, 2011)

chelle said:


> Have you been able to watch how he plays with other dogs? Maybe he does play rough? Mine does. Some dogs love it, others sure don't. I kinda doubt they'd "make it up." The dog daycare I used in the past had a doggy-cam.  Anytime I could get computer access, I could watch what was going on. It was awesome.
> 
> Congrats on the graduation from class, but I think that's only the beginning. My pup and I are just gearing up to start classes and I'm looking at it as an on-going, never-finished process.
> 
> Is your dog getting the opportunity outside of daycare to get some good aerobic exercise? Maybe he's just got too much energy for the other dogs.


Hi there, I have no doubt he plays too rough. I just don't know why it's an issue all of a sudden with them. They have never notified me about an incident in where he has hurt another dog. The staff is always pleasant and happy to see him. Yes, when he gets home from daycare, he gets a 1.5-2 mile walk and playtime. I do obedience during the walk (sit, down, stay, stand and stay etc). He is normally WORN OUT after all of this. He also goes for lots of car rides when I visit my parents during the week


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

Some breeds of dogs do not do well in daycare; and even though he may have done well previously -- as he gets older he's likely to become more and more of a bad fit for a day care environment. 

Regardless, I don't typically recommend daycare -- so much can happen that you are not aware of. Bad behaviors can start, especially if the staff isn't well versed in interpreting canine body language. 

As far as how your dog acts around you and how he acts around other people when you're not in the equation -- it can vary greatly! Again, which is why I, personally, wouldn't want to leave my dog in such an environment! 

Hiring a dog walker would be a better means of exercise during the day! Some dog walkers even offer (for an extra fee) outtings where they'll take your dog to a park for an hour. Also, at 10 months old I wouldn't stop with just one 2 month training course! I'd be training continuously until about 2 years and then you can re-evaluate where and what you want to do from there!


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

that sucks. i used to work at a grooming/doggy daycare center. when we had a lot of dogs i would seperate the dogs into groups that like to play with eachother. we had one german shepherd but all he wanted to do was play fetch-he could have cared less about the other dogs lol. if we had a dog that jumped on people we dealed with it-i mean, it's a DOG DAYCARE center. it's bound to happen. the only thing we would never tolerate is aggressive dogs. if a dog started a fight we would take them out and they would sit in a kennel all day.

sorry it didn't work out


----------



## jennyp (Jun 18, 2011)

The daycare near my work doesn't accept GSDs because they are too "mouthy". Breedists! But I think, like in your situation, it's really a matter of the staff not being knowledgeable so I wouldn't want to put my dog in a situation like that anyway.


----------



## Salix (Feb 13, 2011)

This is a reminder for me to look into proper kennels if I decide to take an extended trip although I realize you were just talking about day care. Doesn't seem like a very experienced place. I'd be hesitant going back there.


----------



## mrudderman24 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. It looks like GSDs just don't do well in daycare environments? I found this post on here, which further backs up what everyone is saying http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/2000128-post6.html

I am now beginning to wonder if daycare is actually necessary. The only real advantage is that he gets a little exercise.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

My dogs have never been to daycare. I am only gone about 6 hours at a stretch though. My boys climb up on the couch and watch from the living room window as I reverse out of the driveway. When I get back, they are still on that couch! I swear they sit there the whole time staring out the window waiting for me to return. My GSD doesn't get into stuff when I am gone. My lab will chew my daughters barbies or shoes if she doesn't put them in her room before we leave.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

I dont believe gsds dont belong in daycare, from professional experience. Youve just gotta find the right one.


----------



## mrudderman24 (Sep 5, 2011)

Shaina said:


> I dont believe gsds dont belong in daycare, from professional experience. Youve just gotta find the right one.


True, but it will be tough as I live in a small town. There are 3 within reasonable driving distance from my house. The first is run by older women and I have heard horror stories about. They use the old "How to be your dog's best friend" approach. 

The 2nd one is where I'm at now. 

The third one is about to open, so we will see. I am seriously considering ramping up the training and foregoing daycare any how. It isn't cheap and I may get him into advanced obedience/agility training, with the money I've been using for the daycare


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

I see you found my post about GSDs in daycare 

I would say that the only really appropriate, long term daycare for GSDs is one where the dogs have limited exposure to the other dogs and have a set routine. Some daycares have schedules that are followed where dogs spend some time in kennels or crates with food puzzle toys, some time one on one playing with employees, some time playing with 1-3 other dogs (if appropriate) and then down time in a quiet kennel or crating area. This sort of schedule continues throughout the day until pick up time. Of course, that isn't the sort of thing most people think of when they think of doggy daycare. And a pet sitter coming for a mid-day play session while your at work could provide similar benefits. 

Another option would be an indoor kennel or quality expen (with a top and bottom for sure!) that would give your pup more room while you're at work but still keep him out of trouble. Expens can be easily folded up when not in use and you'd be able to provide him with some food puzzle type toys to entertain himself while you're gone.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

I work at a daycare and it's unique in the sense that we don't have toys or treats on the floor. We don't train dogs. Occasionally, an ABC student comes in and will walk the fosters etc. But, that's the extent of the training.

I've noticed though many of the daycares don't really evaluate the dogs. They just put them out on the floor any time of day and have a "sink or swim" method of evaling the dogs. They will use your dog to temp. test another client's dog. Never a good thing.
I've seen one place have so many dogs out in a small area I'd be concerned about spatial aggression. Oh, and I hate places that teach "circus tricks" I do not want my dog to shake hands thank you very much. Squirt bottles....nope. Please don't use one on my girl, she'll just think you're trying to play.

We have some people who love us because of the rigid policies about drop off and pick up and other people hate us. It's not like human daycare, not at all. You don't take your dog (especially puppies and young dogs) everyday for eight or nine hours. That would be the only similarity to human daycare. You don't take a human toddler and expect them to go to daycare or pre-school for eight hours. It's over stimulating and ridiculous. 
We don't have breed restrictions but dogs definitely have to be spayed or neutered. I'm not going to go into the responsiblity issue of that right now that's another thread topic. But, I will say that after three different females went into a heat cycle on the floor...I'd say most people aren't that on top of that stuff...(most companion owners)

So, rambling on to your topic of your dog jumping; sheesh...who owns the place? What kind of experience do they have? What credentials if any?
Loving dogs isn't a qualification. We have lots of jumpy dogs...it's usually what younger dogs do...I just prefer if their toenails and dewclaws are done. *grin*
We will turn our backs and look up. It may not be an instananeous result but eventually the dogs get it. *Usually the GSDs get it faster*wink wink*.....But, we have had GSDs that were trained in German, so we have an emergency list of German Commands to use for those ones. (just basic) We also do days off and sometimes will crate dogs during rest periods.
I'd only do my girl once a week for about four or five hours just so she could spend some time away from me and be with dogs her own size. She used to love it. Unfortunately, due to her seizures and meds; she can not go anymore.


----------

